# September meeting?



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

As we race to what will technically be the second weekend of September, do we a have any news of this months meeting?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I thought John was suggesting we meet once every 2 months? I smell great cooler temperature to do some Greater Houston area collecting Maybe this would be a more educational and fun activity. Members, esp Luis, can ID plants spot-on which would make learning about them all the more useful and helpful.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I would vote for a field trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool
I was unaware of the every other month change, which knowing my luck I will be too busy in October.

A field trip sounds cool, are we still talking about San Marcos?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I talked to John not long ago and he mentions having a meeting this month so let's wait for his answer; collecting could be an awesome activity since we have been rather quiet lately. What happen to the woodland’s bunch don’t they now a few ponds for plants and fish, also Brian is a ditch master so are you guy’s out there? 
Luis


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah I'd definitely like to have a meeting this month. This weekend would be tough for me, but the 15th would be good. Anyone have any ideas on where we could meet? I have a house now with plenty of room (and 2 new scapes to show off!), but it would be a drive for some people. I'm sure Jeff & Mike would let us use their facilities, but I hate to keep bugging them 

P.S. I could put a field trip in October together if people are interested.


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

The doors are always open for NASH here at ADG . FYI I hear the hair dryer blowing in the conference room here at ADG. This means only one of two things ..... Jeff is getting his Eric Estrada on or he is doing a photo shoot of the 180cm.


----------



## wvt9527 (Jul 30, 2005)

Its been awhile since I visited with you'll. If I can get off work I would love to stop by for the meeting.

I got a 180 reef ready tank now. Have started to get a few plants & some drift wood in it. So far its been doing pretty good.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Since we're only meeting once a month(if at all ), I personally don't mind the drive.

***hint hint*** we really wanna go to your house, John, to see the new set up!!!


Of course, if majority seconds meeting at ADG, we can do that too, since it will be another eye candy of the sort to see all the tanks there, too 

Either way, it's a win-win situation for us all.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

So with the weekend nearing will there be a meeting this month?


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I got school, but me and seth have still been collecting stuff in The Woodlands, not as much though.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I happen to have this coming Saturday off so if we are really gonna have meeting, please post the info soon


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Yeah, I happen to have this coming Saturday off so if we are really gonna have meeting, please post the info soon


:noidea: :noidea: :noidea:


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

So? is it happening or what? ADG said is cool to gather there so wzup guy's?
Reagrds,
Luis


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I think most of us are ready.artyman:


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

talked with John an he will not be able to make th meeting tomorrow.

But fear not, we will have plant swap (free flow) meeting at ADG 1-2p tomorrow (Sat)

So bring your plants if you got them
see you there


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

So there will be a non-sanctioned meet at ADG anyways?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, there will be a "meeting".
John and I have talked about it, Luis help set it up with ADG. With such a short notice there will be no formal topic, but I have found that those type of gatherings seem to be the best. If you have a topic or question then bring it up and we can toss it around.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok cool! 

Look forward to seeing everyon there!


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

It was a fun meeting guys! We talked about everything from rare plants and field trips to lawn crews. Thanks again for the plants, Luis.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, meeting was great. Casual and relaxing. No pressure like from works

Sorry about the PM, Kev. Now that I logged on I actually saw that. The numbers I believe I gave to Thanh actually. The directories of members. I guess we can always start a new one by asking people here or off line to PM one of us their numbers(OR via e-mail).


Lastly, let's maybe organize a drive-around trip in Houston like Luis suggested to find and ID some aquatic plants/fish we have in this city. Maybe around the latter part of October?


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes but wait till it gets cooler. Also does anyone have any cherry shrimp? I got one tank on my shrimp rack mostly cycled and feel it is ready to have some inhabitants.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Great to meet up with you guys again for those that showed up.....I am all for the trip around town to look for different stuff in our ditches! 

bijoon, I have some RCS that are breeding out in my little tank....I have been selling/trading them recently on HFB but I could pull together a pkg of maybe 10 for you....have any cool plants or stuff to trade?


----------



## Slim79x (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm bummed that i missed the gathering. Haven't checked in in awhile. Looking forward to getting together with you guys for the next meeting.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

This was a nice meeting really relaxing.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I got some Ruben and some other stuff I dont know the ID on.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

have any fish?

livebearers
cool little fish
cories
mollies
guppies
ember tetras
pretty much any cool little fish.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry this months meeting was messed up. Not to make excuses, but I have a lot going on at work right now. I'm glad some of you were able to meet up though.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

It wasn’t a meeting exactly John, it was more a plant swap than anything, most of us do understand you are extremely busy so when you call our next meeting we can come with a plan to help the club and you until things go back to normal so no need to be sorry Mr. president =). 
best reagrds,
Navarro


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ditto with Luis

Like I was telling you Frdiay, John. A lot of us are in the same boat schedule wise.
With work and personal life I bearly have time for me either.
So not apologies needed

Kevin


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

We missed you John, but we do understand. These things happen. Hope things get better for you at work soon. We'll try to find a way to give you a hand with the club.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Things happen and hopefully for the best.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Do take it easy, John. We all have priorities so don't worry. You do what you gotta do. Family and work come first.


I liked the idea we discussed this past Saturday, in which we can all chime in as far as club activities go. Whoever come up with an idea in which majority of club agrees can basically take charge of the event, while the rest of us can help out. So for instance, if Luis was to organize a field trip, then we can throw in ideas about transportation, gears to bring, etc...

Speaking of which, why don't we do a field trip around Houston area. I think next month would be perfect for it. Let's pick a Saturday and go from there. What say the rest of you?!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am all for it Paul. I would like to see where all of these spots are in our local areas.

Lets bump this to a new thread so it is easy to find and keep track of.


----------

